# Array mit Attributen erstellen



## hallowelt543 (10. Nov 2018)

Erstellen Sie eine Klasse Main im Package exercise, die von der abstrakten Klasse AMain erbt. Ergänzen Sie eine main()-Methode, mit der Sie ein Array mit Kandidatenstrings entsprechend den vorinitialisierten Attributen in AMain erstellen. Geben Sie die Anzahl der Kandidatenstrings auf der Konsole aus.


```
package main;

/*
* TODO:
* Klasse Main von dieser Klasse ableiten und fehlende Methoden
* implementieren:
* - main()
* - sucheKlartext()
*/

public abstract class AMain {
   
    /*
     * Menge der erlaubten Zeichen
     */
    protected static char[] erlaubteZeichen = {
            'a', 'b', 'c', 'd', 'e', 'f',
            'g', 'h', 'i', 'j', 'k', 'l',
            'm', 'n', 'o', 'p', 'q', 'r',
            's', 't', 'u', 'v', 'w', 'x',
            'y', 'z'
    };
   
    /*
     * Länge der Zeichensequenz mit Elementen aus erlaubteLetter,
     *  aus der der gesuchte Hash erzeugt wurde
     */
    protected static int kSequenzLänge = 4;
   
    /*
     * der gesuchte Hash
     */
    protected static String hash = "359d51e2c46117671b4bec69989e1652967de47e4415fbb31f6e5d3dd653f7310f2f8a62b91699d842c694f8e6d4475b419669a71af169c64b81cb70d1afd7";
   
    /*
     * Anzahl der nebenläufigen Threads, die Brute-Force mäßig nach dem
     * gesuchten Hash suchen sollen.
     */
    protected static int nAnzahlThreads = 4;

}
```


Also ich verstehe, dass ich eine Klasse Main erstellen soll, die von der abstrakten Klasse AMain erbt. Also
public class Main extends AMain .
Jedoch versteh ich nicht, wie ich die Attribute an das String[] übergeben kann.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## DrZoidberg (10. Nov 2018)

Du sollst alle möglichen Strings mit der Länge _kSequenzLänge_ erstellen und dabei nur Zeichen aus _erlaubteZeichen_ verwenden. Also "aaaa", "aaab", "aaac", ..., "zzzz".


----------



## hallowelt543 (11. Nov 2018)

Vielen Dank! Hab es hinbekommen


----------

